# listings like this make me sad



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2012)

this one makes me want to contact the guy who "Restored" this one and call him a thief. this guy doesn't have a clue yet that half of his bike is all wrong. I suppose he's going to find out.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d5593c76


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 19, 2012)

aside from the neck, can you school me on whats wrong about the bike? (I didnt do that restoration!) Thanks.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not a Schwinn expert, but the rack rear reflector pedals sprocket bars grips and light look wrong to me. I'll bet under that plastic it has one of those crappy Persons repop seats from the '90's. there may be more wrong. I'm curious about those truss rods, and the drop center wheels on a post war bike.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 19, 2012)

Actually this one isn't too bad as I have seen a lot worse for a a lot more money. The only thing that would really  bother me is the rear rack and the painting on the chainguard  (the pinstriping is not correct). Other than that I believe most of us have everything to swap out to make it correct.

Pretty nice paint job and the tank is not a cheap knockoff from maple island. It wouldn't be bad if you could get him to knock off a couple hundred and could also live with that carrier or could match the paint on a different one.

Ken


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 19, 2012)

If anybody is really serious about this one,  its about 20 minutes from me.  I would be qilling to check it out in person for ya.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 19, 2012)

What do you have against that bike? Other then a few minor details, it is a beauty. Please read the sellers story. It was a family owned bike which would explain the incorrect rack. Back in the day, it may have been added as an after thought.Based on the sellers Ebay id, he is an Airforce vet who has to pay some med bills. Lets not be so harsh on a very nice bicycle!


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2012)

Schwinn was still using drop-centers in '46.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Schwinn was still using drop-centers in '46.




my all original 1950 BA-107 had drop centers.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2012)

I was just imagining the owner dropping it off to be "restored" when actually it was being restored with modern and or incorrect parts. now he thinks he has something totally legit when in truth it will need some real correcting. he'll never get what he wants out of it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I was just imagining the owner dropping it off to be "restored" when actually it was being restored with modern and or incorrect parts. now he thinks he has something totally legit when in truth it will need some real correcting. he'll never get what he wants out of it.




...yea, the best part is the modern repop light with the ugly red toggle rocker switch....lol


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2012)

Scott, when did you become one of those anal schwinn guys picking apart every last nut and bolt? LOL!! As far as the bike goes, it isn't bad for $1k. Look at it this way, how much would the bike itself cost needing resto? $600 probably right? Ok, paint alone in 2 stage as that appears to be is an easy $250 for both colors and clear, that doesn't include primer or sandpaper. Now the chrome which doesn't appear to be redone if you look at the chainring and crank arms would be about $200 on this bike since their isn't much chrome to begin with. All in all, it's a great DONE shiny bike for the guy who wants to jump on and go for a sunday ride with us that doesn't want to deal with riding a crusty old bike where the brakes might not work or chain might break, or ride a made in china Huffy from wal-mart.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2012)

slick said:


> Scott, when did you become one of those anal schwinn guys picking apart every last nut and bolt? LOL!!




It's totally happening, and right out in the open for all of us to witness.... I wonder if he knows???  I kid, I kid.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2012)

I wonder who the restorer is?


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> It's totally happening, and right out in the open for all of us to witness.... I wonder if he knows???  I kid, I kid.





HAHAHA!! The paint job on that bike is very nice and i do classic car resto and i am very picky when i see my friends stuff that they paid top dollar for so what does that tell you? If i wanted a DX schwinn i'd probably buy it.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, here's my favorite mix-match for the day; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Prewar-1936-ROLLFAST-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-BICYCLE-Bike-26in-Mens-Deluxe-/130768207351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e72647df7


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> Well, here's my favorite mix-match for the day; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Prewar-1936-ROLLFAST-BALLOON-TIRE-TANK-BICYCLE-Bike-26in-Mens-Deluxe-/130768207351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e72647df7





Guess this would be called a Columbiafast? Or a Rollumbia? HAHA!! Looks like a super heros bike with those bright contrasts from black to white everywhere. Lots of orangepeel but it could be a neat bike if it was wetsanded and re-cleared. I kind of like it? Too bad the tank is fake it says.....


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 20, 2012)

Rollumbia...oh that's good!


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2012)

I kind of like it too. It looks like the builder was trying to avoid a high chrome plating bill.


----------

